# 2006 Haunt and Maze Pics (Finally)



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey, it's only February and I'm just now getting a few pics together from our first real haunt and maze. This is only my 3rd year with the new house and the first year we have tried anything like a walk-through.

Halloween 2006 pictures by crawfordforester - Photobucket

We built a corn maze in my driveway which is 30' x 50'. A lot of work but it turned out really well, I think. My buddy supplied all the hay bales and corn. We just laid out the bails two rows high to create a maze and then stuck the corn in between the strings. Instant corn walls.

We had about 10 people over to help scare and had an absolute ball. Afterwards we got together and imbibed in some spirits and had even more fun remembering all the people we scared the crap out of. (One woman sat right down in the middle of the maze and couldn't move and 3 women/girls peed their pants!)

Let me know what y'all think. We hope to do more next year.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks like you guys had a great time. Good looking props.

Question: How do you teach a skeleton to play guitar?


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a good idea for a smaller space..looks good
ps i am going to totally borrow/steal your campfire boys idea 
Thats Great..
one thing who's got the beer?


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

that is very creative! 1 question though, how did you hold up the stalks?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Lilly said:


> Thats a good idea for a smaller space..looks good
> ps i am going to totally borrow/steal your campfire boys idea
> Thats Great..
> one thing who's got the beer?


Thanks Lilly! I do have to admit and give credit where it is due though. I borrowed/stole the idea from WormyT first. She has a great campfire type setup at her haunt and I just copied it.
I'm thinkin one of those beer helmets on one of the bluckies for next year!



ShadyHallows said:


> that is very creative! 1 question though, how did you hold up the stalks?


The cornstalks are held up by the two strings that are around each bale of hay. We just layed them on their side and stuffed the corn behind the two strings. Our walls were two bales high so the corn was actually held in by four strings. It really helped secure the bales together and made for a pretty strong wall and a good effect. We didn't have any problem with wind or rain. And they held up pretty well through the haunt. This pic may show better how we did it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I dig your fcg.  Looks like the skull and hands disappeared under the blacklight though. :-/


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Sickie Ickie said:


> I dig your fcg.  Looks like the skull and hands disappeared under the blacklight though. :-/


Thanks! I ran out of time and that was one (of many) things I didn't get quite finished. I also wanted to tatter the cheesecloth. It looks little to 'new'. All for next year I guess.

The puppet was close enough to the blacklight (18" fluorescent) that you could still make out all the details. I'm afraid I don't take very good night pictures either. 

In years past, there has always been a real FCG in the same spot. It was great seeing people pass by an say "That's pretty cool but that was here last year." They would stand there staring and then it would come flying out at them and they would hit the dirt! So fun.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

How did you make the hands?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

The hands are just 1/2" PVC with wire hands(clothes hangers) with masking tape for fingers and meaty part of the hand. Spray some polyurethane and they become water resistant. There is a link somewhere on how to do them but I can't find it at the moment.

They were easy to make and very light-weight. Also extremely inexpensive!!

I also used them for my Gravegrabber, ground breakers, and skellies-in-a-box.


----------



## conniejoe (Feb 11, 2007)

Love "The Boys"!! Your haunt is awesome!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Good pics lewlew. Thanks for sharing. Bet the Stalkaround was fun.


----------



## Big Howlin (Jul 15, 2006)

I love the campfire!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks you all for your comments!


ScareFX said:


> Good pics lewlew. Thanks for sharing. Bet the Stalkaround was fun.


Yeah, he was a blast. I got kind of tired by the end of the night but it was so much fun. I won second place with him in a friends costume party. Next year I hope to make a few of the local parades.


Cheetahclub67 said:


> I love the campfire!


Thanks! To be honest that was one of the last things I threw together. Some orange x-mas lights and an orange spotlight.

There are so many great haunts form the folks here. I hope I can better measure up next year.


----------



## Gothikim (Jun 30, 2006)

Wow! I really dig the cornstalk maze and the FCG puppet, as well as the campfire fellas.

Thanks for sharing your pics!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

lewlew said:


> One woman sat right down in the middle of the maze and couldn't move and 3 women/girls peed their pants!


You have won the coveted WIZZER AWARD!

That is amazing and so much fun!


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

What did you use to pose your bluckies?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

IshWitch said:


> What did you use to pose your bluckies?


I've used a combination of PVC, wooden dowels, and lots and lots of hot glue.

Not so keen on the hot glue. It just doesn't have much holding power without some support.

This year, I found some plumbers epoxy (putty?) that works wonders. It comes in stick form. When you mix it together it forms a soft putty-like clay. I fill the joints of the bluckies with it and it dries in about two hours. Make sure you have everything positioned exactly the way you want to because when it dries, it's going to stay that way.

It's not cheap, about $3 for a stick and three sticks will do an entire blucky(hands, feet, knees, elbows, hips and shoulders). I also used it to attach the hands in my stalkaround costume.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

lewlew Try using self drilling screws. Screw them right through the joint into the pvc or wood underneath. One at each joint should do it, and they're removable for a quick fix if you or a TOT should break something.


----------



## IshWitch (May 31, 2006)

Thanks you guys!

I've got a couple pvc framed out a la Ghostess and one that I used liquid nails on. The liq. nails held really well! This year was it's second year. But I hesitate doing any more than that because I don't want them locked into one position. But after seeing your pics it got me to realize that I can take one pose and rework it into a bunch of ideas. Like the guy waving.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Excellent Job....I love the campfire. Maybe you can get them to turn a spit with a skelly on it too. That was a great idea, ill be stealing that...OOOPS i mean borrowing that idea this year.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

turtle2778 said:


> Excellent Job....I love the campfire. Maybe you can get them to turn a spit with a skelly on it too. That was a great idea, ill be stealing that...OOOPS i mean borrowing that idea this year.


Thank you. Seeing as how I ...errr.....borrowed it from someone to begin with, I think that's a fine idea!

Although...this is something I never thought I would say, show me your spit and I'll show you mine.
Skelly spits for everyone!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Very nice lewlew and I just love those skellies around the campfire....great job!


----------



## Great White (Jan 18, 2006)

FYI- I'm stealing the campfire idea for next year. Looks great. Good "old fashioned" scare.


----------



## NATUREPIXIE (Jan 15, 2007)

Great pics!!! I like it all...lol


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Awesome idea for the campfire. I may have to borrow that one. Well done.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

I have to be different... I liked the skellies in a box.

Great job!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

looks like alot of fun lewlew


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You can't go wrong with corn stalks!!

Obviously, you had a great time!!


----------

